# Fixed Gear Road Bike Recommendations



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello. I'm not new to fixed gear riding, but after selling my last one, a Jamis Sputnik, I am considering buying a new bike.

I am looking for options for a fixed gear bike that looks and rides like a road bike. The newer Sputnik doesn't have the road bike look that the old Spuntik had. Can anyone recommend some options for me, preferably in the $1500 or less range? So far I am considering the Felt Footprint, but there has to be other options.

Thanks!


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

I've heard nothing but good things about Wabi bikes. 
Wabi Cycles Special fixed gear bike specs
Hard to beat for the price, nice tubing, lugged and hand braised. I've heard good things about their wheels as well.


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

+1 on the Wabi bikes. By road look, what are you looking for?


----------



## Rastaman (May 12, 2008)

Why not get an old Sputnik back or do you need to change. I love my 08 Sputnik.


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

those older sputniks with the 631 frames by maxway & carbon forks were really nice, it is a shame you let yours go.

anyway, are you aware the footprint is not all that light, especially considering the crabon frame & being a ss/fg? 

unless you want to stay away from steel, & i'd love to give you a more original suggestion, but i can't...the already mentioned wabi special, especially in polished finish, is gorgeous & is about the same weight as that felt. one of my riding buddies has a classic & if i did not already have my steel bike that i love, i would be buying one. 

since you have a lenient budget, i want to mention that they do have a new, even lighter steel bike on the way, that looks to be very cool & you can easily afford - check it out:
Wabi Cycles Lightning SE special offer

or...for $1500 you ought to be able to put together a great frame-up build...


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

markaitch said:


> those older sputniks with the 631 frames by maxway & carbon forks were really nice, it is a shame you let yours go.
> 
> anyway, are you aware the footprint is not all that light, especially considering the crabon frame & being a ss/fg?
> 
> ...


Oooh, that Aquamarine is going to be nice!!

To the OP, might be worth waiting for that....


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

Can you illuminate me about the "road-bike look" you're hunting for? Are you talking about a sloping top tube, shaped tubes, compact geometry, or just something that isn't a mountain bike? If you're looking for the latter, it's really tough to beat the bang for your buck on a Fuji League from Nashbar. Plenty of money left in your budget for some blingy upgrades on a nicely made chromo frameset.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

UrbanPrimitive said:


> Can you illuminate me about the "road-bike look" you're hunting for? Are you talking about a sloping top tube, shaped tubes, compact geometry, or just something that isn't a mountain bike? If you're looking for the latter, it's really tough to beat the bang for your buck on a Fuji League from Nashbar. Plenty of money left in your budget for some blingy upgrades on a nicely made chromo frameset.


+1...define road bike look...

If you want a modern looking frame, the aluminum Langsters are very similar looking to the aluminum Allez...

It all depends on your definition of road bike look.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Cervelo or go home!

You'll have $250 left to build it.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks for everyone's input. As for a bike with a "road look", I am looking for something that looks like my old Sputnik. As a matter of fact, most people I rode with didn't even realize it was a FG/SS. I guess you can compare the old Sputnik to the new one; the new one looks like a fashion fad or a bike that is good for pub rides, but not serious medium-distance training.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

For the record, I am going to look at the Langster and the Trek T1 also. The Wabi Cycles bikes look good too and are deserving of some serious consideration.


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Are you set on a off-the-shelf bike? If you don't mind wrenching, the On-One Macinato looks pretty nice. It even has more traditional road geometry, rather than "track" geometry that so many fg/ss frames seem to be stuck on. They also offer a partial build kit, though I think this thing would benefit from silver components. You could easily put one of these together and stay under your price range.


----------



## golfwizzzzz (Jan 16, 2010)

What size Sputnik do you need. I have an almost new 2009


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

golfwizzzzz said:


> What size Sputnik do you need. I have an almost new 2009


I ride a 52-54 depending on the frame. I think mine was a 54, but I am not certain.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Love Commander said:


> Are you set on a off-the-shelf bike? If you don't mind wrenching, the On-One Macinato looks pretty nice. It even has more traditional road geometry, rather than "track" geometry that so many fg/ss frames seem to be stuck on. They also offer a partial build kit, though I think this thing would benefit from silver components. You could easily put one of these together and stay under your price range.


That's a nice looking frame.  I never considered On-One, but I am going to look into the Macinato.


----------



## golfwizzzzz (Jan 16, 2010)

Mine would not worm for you then. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Check out these guys...They make a very nice product

Superb Bicycle


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Dave Hickey said:


> Check out these guys...They make a very nice product
> 
> Superb Bicycle


Holy crap, I think I found my new road bike...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Now that I have the facetious post out of the way,

What would you like to improve upon over your old bike?


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Now that I have the facetious post out of the way,
> 
> What would you like to improve upon over your old bike?


My old bike, or my current bike that is, is fine. I have a Titus Modena with Ultegra and Bontrager carbon tubulars. The problem is that due to my health issues, I have been riding less and less and at this point, I want to go back to riding a simplified bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I didn't mean the geared bike, I meant the Sputnik you liked. Otherwise, just stick a saved search on EBay and see if you can get another one.

I think this year's Sputnik looks kind of cool, although I might want to put different handle bars on it...


----------



## markaitch (Nov 3, 2010)

LandShark'n said:


> For the record, I am going to look at the Langster and the Trek T1 also. The Wabi Cycles bikes look good too and are deserving of some serious consideration.


for the record...trek sells the t1 as a track bike with track geo that you can ride on the street

you need to find yourself a landshark :thumbsup: to go with your nick...


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

markaitch said:


> for the record...trek sells the t1 as a track bike with track geo that you can ride on the street
> 
> you need to find yourself a landshark :thumbsup: to go with your nick...


I used to have a LandShark. I don't keep bikes around too long.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Check out these guys...They make a very nice product


Yikes that's pretty!


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Yesterday I saw the 2012 Specialized Langster. Wow. If I don't get the Trek T1, this is what I'd like to try.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I don't know how you got out of the bike shop without buying the Langster - that's a very nice ride.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Very very sweet looking bike


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Trust me...I gave a long look at the new Langster as I walked out the door; as it turned out, all the shop has in stock was a 56cm...too big for me.

BUT...this morning I called the shop's other location and they had a 54cm on the floor. I told them I want it and I went down and put a deposit on it. The guys asked if I wanted to take it for a ride; I said no need.


----------



## phsycle (Feb 7, 2012)

I almost bought one last year. Very nice bike for the price ($650, I believe).


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Just picked up my Langster today.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

*Trek T1*

Has anyone had any experience with the TREK T1 Track Bike? 

Saw one at Trek Superstore and was impressed with construction and price.

View attachment 257515


----------



## berlian (May 17, 2012)

jmlapoint said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the TREK T1 Track Bike?
> 
> Saw one at Trek Superstore and was impressed with construction and price.
> 
> View attachment 257515


well, i dont have one, but my friends had it with red colored which is made in america. he build it with campagnolo record pista crank with Hatta njs bottom bracket and gran compe hubs, and its very comfort when riding. he combined with parts from his Trek 2300 roadbike which is all original bontrager.

i was found also in a cycle store the fullbike 2012 black colored T1, only with 650$ (Rp 6.500.000) you can bring it home. just little sad with the parts and finishing, the parts is not so exiting. compared with specilized langster steel, the langster is more better, but if you want to buy the frame, its ok since you had correct size.

Happy riding all!!:thumbsup:


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I like the Trek. Check out Cannondale, too


----------

